# How would you rate II timeshares in Cairns?



## seema (Mar 7, 2009)

In the tug reviewratings section, I see no reviews/ratings for NPC (Accor Premiere Vacation Club Novotel Rockford Palm Cove Resort) and just 1 (2005) review for WTN/WT2 (WorldmMark Cairns).

I wonder if anyone has gone to one of the resorts recently, and comment on them?


----------



## chubby (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Seema

The Worldmark resort is about 9KLS south of Cairns it is very nice we stayed there last May we had a car and you will need one to get into the centre of Cairns or use taxies as it is to far to walk.
The other resort you said about The Novotel Rockford is in Palm Cove about 30 KLS north of Cairns we have never stayed there .At Palm Cove there is a beach there in cairns there is no beach  but all the boat trips to the reef leave from Cairns or Port Douglas.
Just one word of warning do not swim in sea of a beach if you come from End of Oct to the end of March as it is stinger season and they can be a very bad sting the pain is unreal. I am told they do not go out to the reef but in close to shore they are there.


----------



## seema (Mar 7, 2009)

chubby said:


> Hi Seema
> 
> The Worldmark resort is about 9KLS south of Cairns it is very nice we stayed there last May we had a car and you will need one to get into the centre of Cairns or use taxies as it is to far to walk.
> The other resort you said about The Novotel Rockford is in Palm Cove about 30 KLS north of Cairns we have never stayed there .At Palm Cove there is a beach there in cairns there is no beach  but all the boat trips to the reef leave from Cairns or Port Douglas.
> Just one word of warning do not swim in sea of a beach if you come from End of Oct to the end of March as it is stinger season and they can be a very bad sting the pain is unreal. I am told they do not go out to the reef but in close to shore they are there.



Thanks, for the information. 

I will await someone giving a review Novotel Rockford.

PS-We plan to come to Cairns late June. How is the weather? I would presume that the stingers are not (so) present in the Australian "winter" season.


----------



## ausman (Mar 7, 2009)

seema said:


> We plan to come to Cairns late June. How is the weather?



This is one of my pet peeves. How is the weather, you don't need to ask a local.

Go to weather .com, enter the "World City"- Cairns, scroll down about 2/3 of a page and there will be a yellow box with "Averages". Click on that and there will be a chart showing monthly averages for the year.

In F for June 78 high, 63 low.

Lacking is a humidity level measure, which in this case for the Tropics would be helpful. June is fine.


----------



## chubby (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi

Well the weather has been told to you in way I would not have said it.
June is one of the good months for Cairns and there should be no stingers in that month someone will give info on the other resort


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 8, 2009)

We stayed at Palm Cove a couple of years ago and absolutly loved the area. It is very peaceful and quiet and whilst we didnt use the ocean for swimming we used our resort pool there is a fenced off area of water near the jetty which is stinger free.
We never stayed at the Novotel but visited it to have a look around. It has apparently undergone a metamorphisis in the past few years. The golf course has been turned into apartments I understand. Because of the quiet nature of Palm Cove and the fact that its almost 1/2 way between Cairns and Port Douglas I dont think it made a lot of money hence the redevelopment. It had a great pool complex and I think you will have a great time there. The surf club is a great place to go for a cheap basic meal and there are a number of restaurants all very good on the waterfront. Palm Cove is noted for its many spas designed to pamper  lady. My wife was so relaxed after hers she was floating on one glass of wine. Not cheap but a great way to earn brownie points guys. We stayed in late May and on most days it was pleasant swimming in the resort freeform unheated pool.


----------



## sage (Apr 11, 2009)

*Palm Cove*

We have been to the Novotel at Palm Cove several time before we purchased our timeshare. All these things were a few years ago but I doubt they would have changed much.

It had the following:

10 pools (1 for each block of rooms/apartments)
restaurants
nightclub 
golf course
tennis courts
squash courts
fitness centre
kids club including a creche (if you want to go out on the reef for the day and leave your baby behind)
organised activites such as bingo by the pool, cane toad races, casino night and other activities
Although a fair way from Cairns itself, therewas a bus that went from the front gate to the nearest mall. 
Buses also do the rounds of the hotels if you book a trip out to the reef - they pick you up at around 7am and bring you back around 6pm.
The rooms in the hotel were extremely clean & comfortable and the hotel staff were always willing to help.

The resort backs onto a beach (Palm Cove) which would be lucky to see waves on a good day - still and calm. There were catamarans, windsurfers and kayaks for use by guests.

Palm Cove is a quiet little area with lots of small hotels (with the exception of the Novotel) and lots of trendy little eateries and restauants.

It is a really lovely place to holiday and wind down.

Gillian


----------

